# Bad club tortimer experiences



## Mayuu (Oct 25, 2015)

I just wanted to know if you have had any bad experiences when it comes to club tortimer.I have had more bad than good if I'm honest,so much so I no longer visit that island whatsoever.I apologize if this isn't the right forum for this question.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 25, 2015)

You're supposed to post things like this in the ACNL section, but you can ask a mod to move it for you.

Anyway, I have a lot to share.

Time and time again I run into bell beggars. I used to give them money but now I don't, and that results in a lot of kids getting mad because they didn't get ther way. One kid blocked me just because I didn't give him bells and started cursing at me, and another girl kept saying stuff like "IM OLDER, SO LOSEN TO ME," "UR A LOSER," and then follow it up with stuff like "BOOM, GO CRY TO UR MOM" as if she was insulting me. When I first met her, she said she was 12. And then she said she was 30? Excuse me, but by the way you're acting, you sound like you're 8. And even if you are older that really doesn't matter, I'm not going to give my well saved fortune to a greedy kid just because she's older than me. Eventually it got so bad I played dirty and locked the island, and then gave her bells. But of course, she couldn't leave, and the only way to was to error, losing the bells. Once she realized that she said if I unlocked the island she'd give the bells back, but I wasn't going to believe that. I errored. 
And then there was another kid who was with her who was just standing there typing faces and he was pretty much useless at that situation.


----------



## Mayuu (Oct 25, 2015)

Ok noted.I had a few bad experiences on the first day of having access to the island,I got the basic trolls,threats and having someone try and make me lose all the sharks,bugs and fruit I collected.It's things like that,that ruin the gaming experience for others.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 25, 2015)

So many people asking for bells -_-

And one time when I caught about 100 beetles and this girl had to 'go shower'. She was gone for like an hour and when I tried to leave I couldn't - her inventory was open. -________________-
In the end I had to turn it off without saving...


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 25, 2015)

Last night I was hanging out with a group of four people. They were all pretty nice, but they never really said anything. I went on a tour with a girl, just us two, the she left very shortly after. But I wasn't alone for long.
Two other girls came on, we spoke for a short while. One then said 'we're all gonna lose 1000 bells.' I thought she said that because the other was questioning the fact that there were 0 bugs. Then she said 'bye' and flipped her wifi switch. Fortunately I had caught a couple of bugs when I was with three other people, but it's still mean :/

I don't normally go on the island with other people though, so I never really have any bad experiences. Most of the time they never talk to me anyway, lol.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 25, 2015)

I only go to Club Tortimer to look for things I can't buy on my island. I pop in, look around and then pop out. I don't have time to deal with whiny brats...and that's what most of them are. If I want to do tours and catch fish and bugs, I go to my own island. The only time I ever hung out for a few minutes on CT, people were begging me for Bells. I told them to go earn their own and I left.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 25, 2015)

Actually i have never encountered people begging for bells, i did meet some creeps who wanted my Skype and videochat when they knew i am gay. Like seriously? Go get a life and look for someone on the street! Don't bug me with your fetishes eww...


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow, some of these are really awful =(


----------



## BaconRainbow (Oct 25, 2015)

I've had a fair amount of bad experiences on the island.
On the island I go with my major Deer cause Deer has the most medals and I'm just looking for the Sea Globe. I got the game used and I went with the game instead of restarting. Kinda like if you got a used Pokemon game you'd see what was on it before starting over? So cause I went with it the towns name was TRx and the mayor was Deer- Deer was male but wore dresses and skirts. I didn't care but going to the island? Became a horror. I met a girl I don't know her age but she told me to go to hell for looking gay. And proceeded to curse and threaten me. Even later met a dude whose little signature thing was something like "burn in hell gays" 
I don't care if these are kids or not that's horrifying. And shouldn't even be a issue on what's suppose to be a kids game.


----------



## Dorian (Oct 25, 2015)

Never went and hearing this, certainly never will. Thank you  And I'm sorry you had such negative experiences.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 25, 2015)

I only ever go to Club Tortimer occasionally to see if I can find the exclusive items like the wetsuits. I leave immediately if I don't find anything worthwhile. Why do people risk catching bugs and fish when other players can just waste however much time you spent doing so? I catch my bugs and fish on my own island so as not to deal with that.


----------



## Shinylatias (Oct 25, 2015)

I used to give 10k bells on the island to each of the people. The next day I went on and the same girl who I gave 10k to was there. She kept using the crying emojii and spammed "Im poor Im poor Im poor" "Give me bells pls pls pls" Ack it would not stop! She locked me on the island and kept spamming. Thankfully a Miiverse friend got on there randomly and found out who I was on miiverse and gave the girl the money. Then we errored! :3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 25, 2015)

So many horrible experiences...

I went to the International island one time, and I met a French girl there.  She understood a little English, and we toured a bit.  She seemed nice, so she asked to visit my town.  I was like "Sure!" So at my town, she explores, and tells me to add another friend code.  I ask why, and she says it's her sister.  So, I close the gate, add her sis, and re-open.  She and her sis pop in, and we talk.  She gives me a French DLC (??? idek, it looked like it though) and then her sis starts to run around to my beach.  I went to the beach to make sure she didn't steal, since I had tons of stuff everywhere, and she was looking at stuff, asking if she could have it.  I think she wanted my flour or stick of butter I had on the beach?  I don't remember, but anyways I said no, since I need it for my cafe I was gonna make.  She made like 50 sad face emojis, and her sis asked if she could have one of my villager pics, since she said it was named after her.  So I was like... no... I'm collecting them... so I go up to check on the other girl at the pile of pics, and I was missing the one she wanted, but in its place was a piece of furniture from another pile that went missing from there.  She left, said she had to go, and the other girl ran from the beach and left too, smashing a couple of my carnations in the process.  I was furious, because at the time, I had like 3 carnations, so it was hell to try to breed them back.  Once they left, I closed the gate, and noticed my flour, stick of butter, and choco heart were missing off my beach.

So, the first girl distracted me at the beach while the second girl took a piece of furniture from a random pile and replaced the pic she wanted with it, and when I went up to see what she was doing, the second girl used that time to steal my stuff on the beach.  _Then_, they smashed my carnations.

And to think, I gave them a ton of Bells and unorderables just to be nice and help them out.  Now I just island hop for stuff I want, I don't even bother with the people anymore.


----------



## MollyTheDuck-x (Oct 25, 2015)

I was there with 3 other people, they were all talking together and I was just bug catching. Then one of them asks how old I am, so I told them I'm 20, and that was it, they were mouthing off saying I was a 'pedo' for playing the game and that their parents wouldn't be happy with me talking to them. Then the other girl started telling me I was a liar and she wanted proof that I'm 20. I don't know what she was expecting me to do, whip out my passport or driving licence? Sigh..


----------



## HHoney (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> So many horrible experiences...
> 
> I went to the International island one time, and I met a French girl there.  She understood a little English, and we toured a bit.  She seemed nice, so she asked to visit my town.  I was like "Sure!" So at my town, she explores, and tells me to add another friend code.  I ask why, and she says it's her sister.  So, I close the gate, add her sis, and re-open.  She and her sis pop in, and we talk.  She gives me a French DLC (??? idek, it looked like it though) and then her sis starts to run around to my beach.  I went to the beach to make sure she didn't steal, since I had tons of stuff everywhere, and she was looking at stuff, asking if she could have it.  I think she wanted my flour or stick of butter I had on the beach?  I don't remember, but anyways I said no, since I need it for my cafe I was gonna make.  She made like 50 sad face emojis, and her sis asked if she could have one of my villager pics, since she said it was named after her.  So I was like... no... I'm collecting them... so I go up to check on the other girl at the pile of pics, and I was missing the one she wanted, but in its place was a piece of furniture from another pile that went missing from there.  She left, said she had to go, and the other girl ran from the beach and left too, smashing a couple of my carnations in the process.  I was furious, because at the time, I had like 3 carnations, so it was hell to try to breed them back.  Once they left, I closed the gate, and noticed my flour, stick of butter, and choco heart were missing off my beach.
> 
> ...



And THAT is why so many people do not open their towns.  So sad.


----------



## MTPockets (Oct 25, 2015)

This makes me so sad. I feel so bad for you guys. I can't believe I wasted 50 medals to buy my membership a few hours ago. I was so excited because I completed my mermaid furniture set last week and finally had the extra medals to buy the membership. Now I don't think I'll bother going at all. Thanks for the warning though!


----------



## Charcolor (Oct 25, 2015)

whenever i have a bad experience, i just go on a tour without the other person. that always gets rid of them. it's hard sometimes, since they get so clingy, but trust me, it's possible.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 25, 2015)

I learned that if you font want people to be on an island with you, set up a tour but don't go do the tour, disabling any one from coming in the island. so I usually do this on the international island to get beetles early.

Anyway, bad experience time.

I met a guy on the island named Doug, now Doug was cool, he gave me bells, and even bought a wetsuit for me. We played a few tours, and I began to trust him enough to invite him to my town. At my town, two other CT friends dropped by, it was cool. And then suddenly Doug says he has to go. He says "read the bulletin board after I leave.". So I did what he said, and guess what I find...

"HAHA I STOLE YOUR BLUE FLOWERS JAKE, SUCK MY D!CK BECAUSE I'M DELETING YOU!"

I ran all the way to my blue rose zen garden that I was making, and guess what? THEIR ALL GONE.
I know it's only a game, but I legit cried for 5 minutes on my couch, I'm a dude too lol.
anyway, I've made like one CT friend since then, I almost never let someone out of my sight in my town now.


----------



## lucyhannahg (Oct 25, 2015)

I've never had any really terrible ones like envy one else, but someone kept on telling me really personal stories about themselves and I got really uncomfortable, I asked her to stop so she went into more detail. the worst thing is I had caught quite a few bugs and the other person went to do something and had been in his inventory or something.. so I couldn't leave


----------



## The cub servant (Oct 25, 2015)

MTPockets said:


> This makes me so sad. I feel so bad for you guys. I can't believe I wasted 50 medals to buy my membership a few hours ago. I was so excited because I completed my mermaid furniture set last week and finally had the extra medals to buy the membership. Now I don't think I'll bother going at all. Thanks for the warning though!



There aren't only bad people out there! I have actually had some really fun tours with other people


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 25, 2015)

Once I found somebody who begged me for Bells. I told them that I didn't have any, which was _sorta_ true - I was saving up the 7 million Bells I had in my ABD, but I didn't have many Bells in my pockets. They called me a 'liya' (yes, they spelled it like that) and I just left without giving them anything.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 25, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Once I found somebody who begged me for Bells. I told them that I didn't have any, which was _sorta_ true - I was saving up the 7 million Bells I had in my ABD, but I didn't have many Bells in my pockets. They called me a 'liya' (yes, they spelled it like that) and I just left without giving them anything.


Oh snap, watch out yall we got a liya' in here


----------



## Charcolor (Oct 25, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I learned that if you font want people to be on an island with you, set up a tour but don't go do the tour, disabling any one from coming in the island. so I usually do this on the international island to get beetles early.
> 
> Anyway, bad experience time.
> 
> ...



ahh, i-i want to cry...


----------



## J2a1m1i2e (Oct 25, 2015)

I feel so bad for everyone, I've only used Club Tortimer once, and there was a really nice girl who was really patient with explaining the club exclusive stuff too me, as I was new to using the membership, and was just a fun person to hang out with and was just a pleasant person.


----------



## llamasity (Oct 25, 2015)

After hearing about the horrid homophobia I will probably be sticking to my own island since in fact I am gay and my character is always crossdressing  and I also wouldn't like to catch a whole bunch of bugs and have someone turn off wifi...

edit: after hearing the thing about how to not have people on the island with you I may do that since it would be fun to be able to beetle hunt all times of the day!


----------



## LadyDove (Oct 25, 2015)

Gosh, some of your stories are terrifying! :O I personally have really only had annoying experiences, nothing too bad, the typical beggers, spiteful bug chasers, name-callers. One girl came to the island, we were the only ones there, she asked how I was and welcome to the game, nice things, etc....then she says SURPRISE! and BOOM...error message. :/ I lost an almost full inventory of beetles from that.


----------



## Mayuu (Oct 25, 2015)

It's amazing how spiteful people can be,even on a game like animal crossing.I think the whole club tortimer thing ruins the game experience for a lot of people due cruel people.I feel bad for people (especially kids)who have nothing but horrible/negative experiences.Animal crossing is supposed to be fun/stress free,you shouldn't have to worry about people ruining your towns,rooms etc.


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 25, 2015)

They always ask me to give them my bow wig, and if I don't they just disconnect. Sigh..

There was also that one time me and my best friend ended up on the same island, and another player joined us soon just to curse at us and call us names. I don't even remember what she was so angry about.


----------



## xianli (Oct 25, 2015)

pafupafu said:


> They always ask me to give them my bow wig, and if I don't they just disconnect. Sigh..
> 
> There was also that one time me and my best friend ended up on the same island, and another player joined us soon just to curse at us and call us names. I don't even remember what she was so angry about.



aaAA the bow wig thing !!
i've had the same girl on literally every island i went to for a few days asking for a bow wig
and then someone else on the island said they'd sell it for 100k and the girl left 10k ?? wEEPS most of the time people just disconnect so i don't think it's worth it half the time.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 25, 2015)

pafupafu said:


> They always ask me to give them my bow wig, and if I don't they just disconnect. Sigh..



Yeah, don't wear an expensive wig or a crown... Beggars _really_ annoy me. I worked hard for my Bells and I'm not going to just give them away to any stranger. Especially not to some rude brat!


----------



## BaconRainbow (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah its insane the people on CT D:
For those that go there for fish and bugs you're better off just going to your own island! ovo Its safer, and no worries about erroring x'D


----------



## Jovi (Oct 25, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> -- snipped --




Cut the story in favor of just the link back to the post! But, I have almost the same experience! It was like almost the _same_. 

They were from the island It was two people, unsure of gender never really talked about it but both mayors were male. Well call them John and Steve to prevent confusion, lol.  They asked politly if I dod have anything for sale, what a coincidence because at the time I had a shop listed on tumblr in a "market place" of sorts. So I told them to look it up and they did. Maintained contact via tumblr. 

Ended inviting them for a few quick trades. After they bought what the originally that asked if they could just look around to see if there was anything else they may want. I didn't have a problem with it, one [John] was distracting me while the other [Steve] was pocketing things and running to his locker. I had no idea at first, but they got like super greedy with it. After a while, Steve started to distract me, calling me to my area where I stored my hybrids, and was trying to "buy" them. I declined every offer because I'm a greedy mayor with my hybrids, lol. 

Anyway, my screen did the idle tilt, and I saw that John was picking up a ton of stuff I had lined up just above us, but out of vision if the screen doesn't tilt. When I saw him run back I moved up and a lot of stuff was gone, I flipped my wifi switch very quickly before they could try to leave and actually get to keep my stuff! Both messaged me on tumblr calling ME the scammer because they lost their bells. I wrote it off as greedy punks who didn't get anything other than what the actually ordered. 

After a few minutes of being angry, I opened my DS, when I saved the game after they actually bought the stuff they came for they hadn't actually picked up the stuff, so they did lose out on about 10 million bells. At the time I felt justified for keeping the bells, people who try to steal deserve a little lesson. Just made me wonder how many people they did get to steal from before getting caught. But yea, since then I kinda keep my trading and stuff strictly here, on these forums.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 25, 2015)

Jovi, that's a great story. Serves them right. Lol.


----------



## mariostarn (Oct 25, 2015)

I've never had awful experiences per se, except for the typical jerks who disconnect when you don't give them what they want.

My brother does tell me he once encountered a racist bloke however.


----------



## yukikotobuki (Oct 25, 2015)

These are all so scary, lol! I have a huge issue playing with people online on any game because of stories like this. When someone has a reputation and you can kind of know who they are, like on TBT, it's not so bad - but when people are allowed to be anonymous, they tend to do whatever they want knowing that they'll never see you again :/ It's really sad. In reality, it's best to not let bad encounters get to you, but I'm a bit of a sensitive person, so I'll probably never go on CT, haha. I'm sorry for everyone who's had a bad experience, though..


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 25, 2015)

It's so disappointing that some people ruin all the fun for everyone else. You should be able to visit CT without feeling like you have to watch out for players that will try and ruin your experience.


----------



## Maci (Oct 25, 2015)

i was assigned female at birth and i tend to dress very masculine. one day on the island i was wearing a dress and had a very short haircut with shaved sides. the girl there spent the whole time asking me "why are you so ugly" and stuff like "that hair is for boys". i was trying to be nice because i thought it was probably just an ignorant 8 year old, but i got really frustrated and ended up leaving.


----------



## oukin (Oct 25, 2015)

[deleted]


----------



## Jovi (Oct 25, 2015)

I really do wish that some people would kinda just like, grow up. Not just in ACNL, but everywhere. ALl games have their troll who need to ruin someones fun to have fun themselves. It's just old, but I have a feeling it will never go away. I just hope one day I can do things online without needing to worry, haha!


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Oct 25, 2015)

Aside from the usual scammers, beggars, and griefers, a girl I had never met before proposed to me once.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 25, 2015)

I've been lucky. My experiences have been mostly positive. I've only had one beggar and two that tried to hold me hostage. I just errored them. 

Don't be too discouraged by the stories here. Keep trying. There are some nice people out there.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 26, 2015)

I used to go to the island and give out like 5million to each person there then leave,I don't do that anymore though xD


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 27, 2015)

MrGameAndScotch said:


> Aside from the usual scammers, beggars, and griefers, a girl I had never met before proposed to me once.



well... did you accept?


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 27, 2015)

my funniest CT beggar story was this girl hounding me and another visitor for bells-- but all the while, she's wearing a royal crown on her head!  helloooo, you aint gonna generate much sympathy wearing a million dolla hat you fool.!

ha- you can't let the trolls bother you, just troll them back, its fun!


----------



## Moonlight- (Oct 27, 2015)

I always error after like a minute or 2 -_-


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 27, 2015)

never really went to CT before. but just wondering, is there a group of people that dedicates to making CT a bad experience for everyone?


----------



## lars708 (Oct 27, 2015)

snoozit said:


> never really went to CT before. but just wondering, is there a group of people that dedicates to making CT a bad experience for everyone?



I don't think so, they are probably little kids who cry if they do not get what they want. Which is understandable because they are kids but it is extremely annoying for us as more mature players.


----------



## scartwright (Oct 27, 2015)

I tried it once, it wasn't a very unpleasant experience or anything, I just got all anxious because of stories like the ones posted here.

Trust me to get more anxious when playing online than I do IRL. >_>


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 27, 2015)

So there was once this American boy that trapped me so I had to go on a tour or else I couldn't do anything. He was also trapping another person in the same island as me . 

This was our conversation:
Me: Let me leave please.
Becky: Let me leave as well please.
Him: Your both being dramatic b1tches.
Me: Well it doesn't matter if I'm a
Me: Dramatic b1tch to want to
Me: Leave, wh0re.
Becky: Tru
Him: Oh noooo, I can't take it *pulls a bunch of sadness emoticons*
Me after he let us free: The drama was real.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 27, 2015)

I've had so many fun encounters on the Island. Too many to mention. The trolls entertain me. I always go, hoping to run into them.  A long time ago, I met this boy who kept chasing me with his net, and hitting me with it. It was my first encounter with an annoying Islander. I asked him why he was hitting me, and he said it was fun. I started chasing him and hitting him with my ax. The experience made me laugh. I can't get mad, because he's probably just a kid, and we all know how ornery kids can be.

 The bell beggars are my favorite. I love turning it around on them. I follow them around, begging for bells. The different reactions I get are so funny. They're not expecting people to beg them for bells, and some don't know how to react.

There was one time I got a bit annoyed. I had just arrived, and wanted to buy something rare. This girl told me she was flipping the wifi because I was a girl, and she wanted to find a boyfriend. I didn't get to buy the item, and I hate it when the kids flirt with eachother. I always picture a 10 year old girl, flirting with some perverted older man, that pretends he's her age.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 27, 2015)

Whenever I go to Club Tortimer, it seems like everyone wants to ask "How old are you?" It is really annoying because it is none of their business. I tend to either ignore that question or type in something random like 87234865. I mostly just go to look for items though.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 27, 2015)

HHoney said:


> And THAT is why so many people do not open their towns.  So sad.



I honestly don't care anymore if people steal from me now.  I just get so fed up with it..... _you help random strangers and they stab you in the back._  Smh and people wonder why I hate opening my gate.



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> ~



o: Yes.  This.  Something similar to this happened to me once.
All sales are confirmed before any people are invited to my town to prevent this from happening.  I'll take a screenshot for yard sales now

Btw, if you ever need any blue hybrids, lmk!  I'd be happy to share with someone who understands this.



Jovi said:


> ~



UGH!  Exactly!  Stuff like that is why I _hate_ all of the AC trading boards online, except for TBT.  Hell, I've even had TBT-ers steal stuff from me, one girl stole a pile of golden roses and tools when I told her help herself to some food/hybrids on the beach except for those.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 27, 2015)

Personally, if I ever find a greifer I just swim around, or sit down on a stump to tan 

It usually ends with them erroring 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think in the next game you should have the ability to disable anyone doing bad things in your town, maybe a message could pop up saying, "it's not nice to steal!" Or something like that.


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Oct 27, 2015)

King Dad said:


> well... did you accept?



Mr. Resetti objected.
:c


----------



## xianli (Oct 27, 2015)

MrGameAndScotch said:


> Mr. Resetti objected.
> :c



oh no !! next time, next time ..


----------



## danceonglitter (Oct 27, 2015)

I usually only go to CT if I want to find the exclusive stuff, aha, and I don't really stay for long - plus, I have an iffy internet connection, so I try and limit the amount I play online at mine, I usually play when I'm at a friend's or my mums with decent wifi. 

There's been a few times when I used to go island hopping all the time, and people trapped me on the island - luckily, I'd learnt about disconnecting by flipping the wifi switch on here, so I could just do that to escape. One time, I tried going on a tour to escape, but the other person had managed to get on the tour too  so I just turned off my 3DS completely so I could get away!


----------



## Jovi (Oct 27, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I honestly don't care anymore if people steal from me now.  I just get so fed up with it..... _you help random strangers and they stab you in the back._  Smh and people wonder why I hate opening my gate.


YES, this too like. I almost really dislike helping people, on other forums and such, sometimes because too many people take advantage of it a _lot_. It really shouldn't happen this much, but it does. 




Lucanosa said:


> UGH!  Exactly!  Stuff like that is why I _hate_ all of the AC trading boards online, except for TBT.  Hell, I've even had TBT-ers steal stuff from me, one girl stole a pile of golden roses and tools when I told her help herself to some food/hybrids on the beach except for those.


UGH that really sucks! Like, I love when people offer me free hybrids, I would never make them regret it by acting dumb about it! Its a shame that one person can really ruin something for everyone. All it takes is one person to break some trust for someone awesome to just kind give up! I'm sorry that happened to you!

For me personally, TBT is the only safe place that I can trade without worry, because it's easy to just check wifi ratings when trading high value things! I've never had anyone from TBT steal anything that they were allowed too, I have no issue allowing people from TBT help themselves to whatever they want, most of the time. But like tumblr and other place can go away, haha! If I do happen to bring trade to tumblr it is _always_ in _their_ towns, I just do not trust people to join my towns if they are not from TBT.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2015)

TykiButterfree said:


> Whenever I go to Club Tortimer, it seems like everyone wants to ask "How old are you?" It is really annoying because it is none of their business. I tend to either ignore that question or type in something random like 87234865. I mostly just go to look for items though.



 I tend to do that sometimes and ask how old the people are XD . Whenever I go to Club Tortimer, I usually ask how old they are, if they like Pokemon, and if they played Mario and Zelda games. I just do that because it's kinda a habit, and also I just really want to know the people there a bit. But of course I don't pester people if they tell me they don't wanna tell.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> I honestly don't care anymore if people steal from me now.  I just get so fed up with it..... _you help random strangers and they stab you in the back._  Smh and people wonder why I hate opening my gate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh, I hate when people steal from me.  I am just so sick and tired of it. I'm sorry to hear that you've got stolen from too, and that you got your pile of golden roses and tools stolen...I have seen so many threads, posts, and comments from people who said that they have been stolen from, and yet people STILL STEAL. I've had a friend who said that she was 21 years old and she stole hybrids from me -.- and perhaps some items. I'm like, seriously? You said that you're _21,_ and yet you steal from other people in the game. Just...wow. I remember I played my game of ACNL alone, without using the Internet or playing with anybody. It was boring. I hated playing ACNL. Then I played with the Internet and other people around the world, and it seemed to be much funner for me. Later on, I started to _love_ playing ACNL. I would always visit the island and meet other people. Then I met some people on the island that I became friends with, and guess what? Yup. They stole from me. From my experience, the people who stole from me were mostly girls. Of course, there were some boys, but rarely (I think only two boys stole from me). I ABSOLUTELY hate it when I get stabbed in the back by getting stolen my hybrids and items from, even though I helped them. I'm fine with people _asking_ to have something, but not _steal._ I remember I used to have this friend named Annabelle from Animal. She seemed really nice, and I met her through a friend. I really loved playing with her. I even helped her decorate her town and gave her _free_ hybrids. But then she decides to get all mean and greedy and steal my hybrids. Of course, I deleted her FC. I bet she even stole hybrids from other people too, because she seemed like an expert stealer and only stole hybrids that seemed a little hidden and not obvious, like behind trees, etc. So yeah...people sometimes are just cruel.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 27, 2015)

My annoying and freaked out experience wa some girl who pretended to be kind and whatnot, turns out instead on trading FC's she gave me a fake ater I gave her mine and reset m 3DS which happened ages ago lol, all I know is once I get back to ACNL I am so not going to Club Tortimer as often haha; just not worth being annoyed by people xD


----------



## Utsukishi (Oct 27, 2015)

I think the worst one for me would be when I got on this island and tried to catch bugs. I set the trees out perfectly to get the expensive ones but some kid kept on scaring them away. I thought it was an accident so I asked them to stop. Then they started saying things in German and after translating them, it was pretty rude and offensive stuff. I told them to f--- off (rather not swear here) and after a few minutes of trying to catch bugs I decided to just go on tour (I believe that was one of the first times I actually went on club tortimer island)


----------



## Sansa (Oct 27, 2015)

I've only ever popped into the Club Tortimer to check the items, but yikes, the people there sound awful otherwise.  It's bizarre because the people on this forum and the ACNL community in general are so nice!


----------



## Vintage Viola (Oct 28, 2015)

I have quite a few.

The very first bad experience I had was when I ended up on a Japanese island. I was island hopping looking for the toy hammer. There was some guy there, he spoke to me but he was typing in Kanji. So I told him, "I don't speak Japanese." He said something again but continued to type with the Kanji. Then eventually I noticed he was putting a lot of exclamation points into whatever he was saying. Then typed a bunch of gibberish like "asdfghjkl guoyrtj" at me before error in. At the time I thought it was weird. But now I realize that not only was he probably saying very rude things to me (since I wouldn't understand him), all that gibberish he spew was probably that little snot's way of making fun of my language -_-

Another time was when I was (again) island hopping. I don't know what in the world went on before I showed up, but some girl ran up to me and said that the guy outside told her he was gonna take her from her family and molest her (omg the craziness) or something like that, and that she was only eleven and he told her he was thirty-something. Then here he comes, calling her a liar and telling her to tell me the truth. She told him to shut up, he actually *trapped* us there and said he wouldn't let us go until she stopped lying. I errored.

Another time, some girl was bell begging. Not at first though. At first she was nice. We toured a bit, talked a little, then she asked and I said no. Then she started throwing a freaking tantrum, calling me all sorts of names (all because I wouldn't give her video game money, go figure). I told her she could keep calling me names and cursing all she wanted, she was just giving me more reason not to do it. Then she was like "Okay, you won't give me bells?" then she put on a qr tank shirt. One that was skin colored and had a poorly drawn, lopsided pair of boobs on them and said "Suck my teetees btch!!!" I flipped the switch too quickly.

This is why children shouldn't play online,I know they were kids. Even though some of these people never told me their age, I refuse to believe any adult would act this way.


----------



## Kristen (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't go very often, so the worst that's happened to me is some random girl telling me to add her so she can come to my town and she said, "Don't worry, I won't run through your flowers or anything!" which made me really uneasy. A second one was some random guy asking me for all my social media information. I lied and told him I didn't have anything because why would I give that stuff to a guy who only said "Hi" to me on Tortimer's Island?



Vintage Viola said:


> I have quite a few.
> 
> The very first bad experience I had was when I ended up on a Japanese island. I was island hopping looking for the toy hammer. There was some guy there, he spoke to me but he was typing in Kanji. So I told him, "I don't speak Japanese." He said something again but continued to type with the Kanji. Then eventually I noticed he was putting a lot of exclamation points into whatever he was saying. Then typed a bunch of gibberish like "asdfghjkl guoyrtj" at me before error in. At the time I thought it was weird. But now I realize that not only was he probably saying very rude things to me (since I wouldn't understand him), all that gibberish he spew was probably that little snot's way of making fun of my language -_-
> 
> ...



Well, I never knew experiences on the island could ever be so bad! >.< That's so immature though, especially the last one. The second one is just far too creepy for my comfort levels.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 28, 2015)

you guys know you have option at CT to report somebody so you wont ever get matched with them again, right?  ive done that before...


----------



## Kristen (Oct 28, 2015)

King Dad said:


> you guys know you have option at CT to report somebody so you wont ever get matched with them again, right?  ive done that before...



In the moment I always forget tbh, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Vintage Viola (Oct 28, 2015)

stargate said:


> I don't go very often, so the worst that's happened to me is some random girl telling me to add her so she can come to my town and she said, "Don't worry, I won't run through your flowers or anything!" which made me really uneasy. A second one was some random guy asking me for all my social media information. I lied and told him I didn't have anything because why would I give that stuff to a guy who only said "Hi" to me on Tortimer's Island?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I never knew experiences on the island could ever be so bad! >.< That's so immature though, especially the last one. The second one is just far too creepy for my comfort levels.



Oh they can be! Some people even tell personal information. It can get uncomfortable, but thankfully there are good times too. I met two girls my age (I'm 20) and we traded friend codes and visited each other's towns. No stealing, no back stabbing. Just three girls having a good time. Lol if only it could always be that way.

That second experience of yours is creepy too, there's something wrong with people asking for that. No one needs a stalker.


----------



## Utsukishi (Oct 28, 2015)

After reading all this I might add a good experience even if this is abou bad experiences. 

Anyway it started after meeting a few bell beggars. A new person came on the island and it was just them and me. She started annoying me by running around scaring the bugs and then digging holes around me (since I was afk for a short while). I told them to kindly piss off and leave me alone. They then walked in and back out and started dropping bags of bells??? 

So naturally, I picked them up once it started filling up the island. After picking up all the 7 million bells, I asked why she did that. She said she was sorry for annoyibg me and that it was fun to play some of the tours so we ended up trading our kiks and we kinda became friends after that


----------



## Mayuu (Oct 28, 2015)

I personally wouldn't ever let anyone into my town that I didn't know (especially if I met them on that island)It's nice to make new friends and all,but not everyone can be trusted.It's experiences like this,that make me not want to invite anyone to my town at all.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 28, 2015)

Mayuu said:


> I personally wouldn't ever let anyone into my town that I didn't know (especially if I met them on that island)It's nice to make new friends and all,but not everyone can be trusted.It's experiences like this,that make me not want to invite anyone to my town at all.



My personal rule applies to _everyone_; even people I meet here with perfect feedback: I don't know you, so I'm following you around. I'm not offended when people follow me (or ask me to follow them) in _their_ towns. I understand completely. We're strangers and trust takes a while to build. I've never had one person steal from me, either.


----------



## emolga (Oct 28, 2015)

some girl I played with kept scaring bugs I was about to catch away, talking about how she pooped in a bush, and then she flipped the switch


----------



## Nekomata (Oct 28, 2015)

I've only used CT about 10 times, and have always had good experiences except for one time. There was a person there with the same mayor name as me at the time (Meadow). So I said "Hey, we have the same mayor name!" They got mad at me and told me that I stole their name and then was begging me and 2 other people for bells, which they gave to her. Was getting mad when we didn't want to do tours yet just so they could save their bells. I finally left because I couldn't handle it anymore, lol.


----------



## Grumble (Oct 28, 2015)

I've had more good experiences than bad!

Some funny, too. I went once and there was this dude dropping bells on the ground, going to the ABD, getting more and dropping them and these two girls were LOSING THEIR CRAP over it. They were running around him picking it all up, giving him the "heart" Club LOL emote.

It was ridiculous. I felt like I was in some shady strip-clubby part of AC:NL. XD

Then, there was this one time a kid was being so obnoxious "TELL ME HOW OLD YOU ARE! NOW!" And I just went along with it til he loosened up. I learned he was 8 and really excited to turn 9. He said he was looking forward to the next day because he'd be spending with his mom. When he found out I was an adult he asked me if it was fun being grown up. I told him I'd rather be eight and spending time with my mom than going to work. He ended up just being an adorable kid.

Try to remember a LOT of these are just kids and kids are obnoxious and have no idea how to act. Give them a chance, lol.


----------



## Kristen (Oct 28, 2015)

Vintage Viola said:


> Oh they can be! Some people even tell personal information. It can get uncomfortable, but thankfully there are good times too. I met two girls my age (I'm 20) and we traded friend codes and visited each other's towns. No stealing, no back stabbing. Just three girls having a good time. Lol if only it could always be that way.
> 
> That second experience of yours is creepy too, there's something wrong with people asking for that. No one needs a stalker.



I'm pretty sure they advise you somewhere to not tell people personal information. That sounds fun though, I'm glad you actually met some nice people there! True though, I wish everyone could be kind and respectful. Unfortunately there are so many weird/creepy/suspicious people that it makes me uneasy about anyone from CT asking to come to my town.


----------



## LukaD12 (Oct 28, 2015)

what's club tortimer? xD sry


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 28, 2015)

when you visit your town's Island, you can buy a pass to Club Tortimer, which is basically the same as your Island, except its on Nintendo's servers so you can interact there with other players, and they also have items for sale there that are exclusive to Club Tortimer.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also- it gives you a choice of visiting Club Tortimer for your own continent, or one that is "International"


----------



## CrabbyMeal (Oct 28, 2015)

My story is quite old, but I still remember it:

There was a girl on the island who was begging me to give her the jacob's ladder I was wearing. She said that she would pay me 10,000 bells. I trusted her and accepted the deal. What a fool was I! 

After giving her the flower, she went something like "What payment? Why should I give you bells?" and then proceded to leave. I've stopped her and told "You either pay or get an error". Once again, she started to beg me not to turn my wi-fi off. The girl "agreed" to give me 10,000 bells, but after dropping the bell bag, that liar immediately picked it up and ran off to the desk. Guess what I did! (Hint: Unlike her, I've actually kept my promise).

Even to this day, it's the only time someone tried to scam me (Probably that's why I remember this story).
I hope something like that never happens to me again.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 28, 2015)

mostly run into griefers or people who are literally only standing there. i mostly go to the ct island if i'm looking for items so it's whatever to me. i hardly ever go to any island anymore


----------



## Vintage Viola (Oct 28, 2015)

stargate said:


> I'm pretty sure they advise you somewhere to not tell people personal information. That sounds fun though, I'm glad you actually met some nice people there! True though, I wish everyone could be kind and respectful. Unfortunately there are so many weird/creepy/suspicious people that it makes me uneasy about anyone from CT asking to come to my town.



They sure do, it's the first thing Kap'n tells you before you go to Club Tortimer for the first time. Guess they just don't listen or see the harm in it. I feel you, I don't like CT people coming to my town either. Only reason I trusted them was because they told me they're iffy about CT people too, and they weren't kids lol.


----------



## Jovi (Oct 28, 2015)

Utsukishi said:


> I think the worst one for me would be when I got on this island and tried to catch bugs. I set the trees out perfectly to get the expensive ones but some kid kept on scaring them away. I thought it was an accident so I asked them to stop. Then they started saying things in German and after translating them, it was pretty rude and offensive stuff. I told them to f--- off (rather not swear here) and after a few minutes of trying to catch bugs I decided to just go on tour (I believe that was one of the first times I actually went on club tortimer island)


This is why I _never_ use Club Tortimer for things like bug hunting or fishing, too many trolls looking for a quick laugh. I always just use my island for it. The only time I go to CT is to island hop for the exclusive items to buy than bounce. Like, if someone if already on the island I go too, I leave asap. Most can't even get a word in before I've started the departure, lol. I just have 0 trust when it comes to that place, lol.




Vintage Viola said:


> Another time was when I was (again) island hopping. I don't know what in the world went on before I showed up, but some girl ran up to me and said that the guy outside told her he was gonna take her from her family and molest her (omg the craziness) or something like that, and that she was only eleven and he told her he was thirty-something. Then here he comes, calling her a liar and telling her to tell me the truth. She told him to shut up, he actually *trapped* us there and said he wouldn't let us go until she stopped lying. I errored.


The heck, honestly who would do that, or say that. Like if it was a joke, its a sick joke, and if it was legit it's even worse! Like, why? A part of me really hopes it was just some sick joke and that the person wasn't giving out info. I was in CT once where they were like "i live here and go to --- school". And I was like "what the heck, dont give out info like that." and they replied with "*nothing bad will happen grow up..*" I was just like..omfg you serious. Like I'm well into my 20s and I _never_ give out more info than age and state, because like a ton of 23 year old live in Georgia, will take good guessing to find me. But they were giving out school names, street names and everything like begging for kidnapping. It was like that moment I was like if I had a kid and they just willy-nilly gave out their info like that, they'd end up with just a bed and dressers in their room like...maybe a night light. 0 access to anything for them, like no.




Vintage Viola said:


> Another time, some girl was bell begging. Not at first though. At first she was nice. We toured a bit, talked a little, then she asked and I said no. Then she started throwing a freaking tantrum, calling me all sorts of names (all because I wouldn't give her video game money, go figure). I told her she could keep calling me names and cursing all she wanted, she was just giving me more reason not to do it. Then she was like "Okay, you won't give me bells?" then she put on a qr tank shirt. One that was skin colored and had a poorly drawn, lopsided pair of boobs on them and said "Suck my teetees btch!!!" I flipped the switch too quickly.


What a little snot! I really hate bell beggers, especially ones who default to insults thinking it will get them anywhere. Like I now go to the island looking poor af in the game: messy hair, mismatched cloths. Specifically to make people not want to ask me for bells, and when they do i drop a single coin like "thats all I got mate, sorry" and bounce quickly out of there, lol!


----------



## Vintage Viola (Oct 28, 2015)

> The heck, honestly who would do that, or say that. Like if it was a joke, its a sick joke, and if it was legit it's even worse! Like, why? A part of me really hopes it was just some sick joke and that the person wasn't giving out info. I was in CT once where they were like "i live here and go to --- school". And I was like "what the heck, dont give out info like that." and they replied with "*nothing bad will happen grow up..*" I was just like..omfg you serious. Like I'm well into my 20s and I _never_ give out more info than age and state, because like a ton of 23 year old live in Georgia, will take good guessing to find me. But they were giving out school names, street names and everything like begging for kidnapping. It was like that moment I was like if I had a kid and they just willy-nilly gave out their info like that, they'd end up with just a bed and dressers in their room like...maybe a night light. 0 access to anything for them, like no.
> 
> 
> 
> What a little snot! I really hate bell beggers, especially ones who default to insults thinking it will get them anywhere. Like I now go to the island looking poor af in the game: messy hair, mismatched cloths. Specifically to make people not want to ask me for bells, and when they do i drop a single coin like "thats all I got mate, sorry" and bounce quickly out of there, lol!



Exactly! Like that isn't freaking cool :/ I was confused as hell and was trying to stay out of it, but they kept roping me in. A lot of kids play this game for Christ's sake, what's wrong with people?? I hope so too, I really really do. She actually gave all that away? Oh my gosh that's dangerous! Of course something bad could happen, he could have lived in that area! They think just because they're over a game they're safe, that isn't true . I'm with you there, if they don't know how to keep quiet about personal info, then they don't need Internet access. Nothingggg.

Yes ikr?! D:< Like, my God, it's just a *game* sweetheart. Why so serious? Another girl trapped me and asked for bells once. She called me a jerk but let me leave immediately. That wasn't bad so I didn't share it, but that one was just obnoxious. I would so do that too lol xD but I don't know if anyone would believe I'm poor. Since I have the silver bell saver badge. I need to try that last one though lol that sounds like it would be funny xD


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 28, 2015)

Ct is not always bad,I actually met a really close friend their actually xD I gave this girl my wii u id since we had so much in common and we have wii u chated over 100+times then we exchanged skype and kik and I still talk to her to this day^^


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 28, 2015)

one of my favorite "bad experiences" was when some guy in a jester mask kept doing all the emoticons, jumping up and down from his seat when we were waiting to go on a tour.  he would jump up, do one of the emotions, sit down, then quickly do it again.  the girl who had picked the tour (i remember she was from canada) was just standing there taking it all in while me and another girl sat still waiting/hoping this tour would actually depart soon.  then the canadian girl timed it perfectly and sat down right when the jerky jester jumped up-- and the tour left without him!  it was awesome.  then when we got to the tour island she said "rip that guy."  oh man it was hilarious.


----------



## Mayuu (Oct 29, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> My personal rule applies to _everyone_; even people I meet here with perfect feedback: I don't know you, so I'm following you around. I'm not offended when people follow me (or ask me to follow them) in _their_ towns. I understand completely. We're strangers and trust takes a while to build. I've never had one person steal from me, either.



That's exactly it,trust takes years to build and only seconds to destroy.I've never been to anyone's town and vice versa,but if I did I wouldn't act badly or be annoying.People work so hard on their game,town,house and I wouldn't want to spoil that.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Oct 29, 2015)

Unfortunately, some people are bastards who find enjoyment in destroying other people's hard work.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 29, 2015)

King Dad said:


> one of my favorite "bad experiences" was when some guy in a jester mask kept doing all the emoticons, jumping up and down from his seat when we were waiting to go on a tour.  he would jump up, do one of the emotions, sit down, then quickly do it again.  the girl who had picked the tour (i remember she was from canada) was just standing there taking it all in while me and another girl sat still waiting/hoping this tour would actually depart soon.  then the canadian girl timed it perfectly and sat down right when the jerky jester jumped up-- and the tour left without him!  it was awesome.  then when we got to the tour island she said "rip that guy."  oh man it was hilarious.



Lol. I love it. Serves him right.


----------



## gem83 (Oct 29, 2015)

King Dad said:


> one of my favorite "bad experiences" was when some guy in a jester mask kept doing all the emoticons, jumping up and down from his seat when we were waiting to go on a tour.  he would jump up, do one of the emotions, sit down, then quickly do it again.  the girl who had picked the tour (i remember she was from canada) was just standing there taking it all in while me and another girl sat still waiting/hoping this tour would actually depart soon.  then the canadian girl timed it perfectly and sat down right when the jerky jester jumped up-- and the tour left without him!  it was awesome.  then when we got to the tour island she said "rip that guy."  oh man it was hilarious.



This is the best thing I've ever read. I'm still laughing. I wanna go to CT just to see these things for myself XD


----------



## otomatoe (Oct 29, 2015)

It happened to me once. It's even on my first CT experience ever! *talking about bad luck* 

I got on the island where 2 girls were there before me. Being a beginner at CT I was, I ask them how the things go with the tour, etc. and instead of answering they just rip me off like "give bell, we tell" i'm like wth... I told em I got no money, I haven't even got my hair cut properly (it was a pathetic short bob at that time lol). So in their eyes, I must be a noob that can be easily tricked. When I refuse to give them bells they start cursing and calling me names, yes.. the two of them. They even hit me with their net! gosh those two must be Lucifer's minions

Then finally they both talk in german about how fun it is to torture me. anyway, SPECIAL THANKS TO MY GERMAN BOSS, i speak german well and I talk back in their language, then they both fell in awkward silence haha. anddddd I errored.
Idk how but I think they both cooperate well to do bad things to people lol, they might be a partner in crime in real life :")


----------



## pinkpanther8 (Oct 29, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I learned that if you font want people to be on an island with you, set up a tour but don't go do the tour, disabling any one from coming in the island. so I usually do this on the international island to get beetles early.
> 
> Anyway, bad experience time.
> 
> ...



oh god that's so rude.

Anyways, i haven't encounter any bell beggars or rude people. Only a few bad experience where the person scared away every fish and bug we trying to catch. btw, how do you error? flip the wifi switch?


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

otomatoe said:


> It happened to me once. It's even on my first CT experience ever! *talking about bad luck*
> 
> I got on the island where 2 girls were there before me. Being a beginner at CT I was, I ask them how the things go with the tour, etc. and instead of answering they just rip me off like "give bell, we tell" i'm like wth... I told em I got no money, I haven't even got my hair cut properly (it was a pathetic short bob at that time lol). So in their eyes, I must be a noob that can be easily tricked. When I refuse to give them bells they start cursing and calling me names, yes.. the two of them. They even hit me with their net! gosh those two must be Lucifer's minions
> 
> ...



the best part of this is that you speak german and they didn't even know it. I love when that kind of stuff happens to people when they're being a jerk :^)


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 30, 2015)

stargate said:


> the best part of this is that you speak german and they didn't even know it. I love when that kind of stuff happens to people when they're being a jerk :^)



I had the opposite happen, where i had to pretend i didnt know german and spanish too, after i already talked to somebody in german and in spanish!  oops! the one thing that weirds me out at Club Tortimer is girls asking how old you are/saying they want a boyfriend.  usually if i go to CT international and the player is from germany i'll greet in german and maybe have some very small talk in german, they usually switch quickly to english.  but one time i did that and then the girl kept saying "wie alt bist du" and going down that same path- i had to suddenly feign ignorance and say 'auf englisch bitte' (she apparently didnt know english).  then it happened another trip, i went on there one time and a girl from spain or mexico kept saying buscar chico or something like that, so i said No comprende and hustled to a tour!


----------



## otomatoe (Oct 30, 2015)

King Dad said:


> I had the opposite happen, where i had to pretend i didnt know german and spanish too, after i already talked to somebody in german and in spanish!  oops! the one thing that weirds me out at Club Tortimer is girls asking how old you are/saying they want a boyfriend.  usually if i go to CT international and the player is from germany i'll greet in german and maybe have some very small talk in german, they usually switch quickly to english.  but one time i did that and then the girl kept saying "wie alt bist du" and going down that same path- i had to suddenly feign ignorance and say 'auf englisch bitte' (she apparently didnt know english).  then it happened another trip, i went on there one time and a girl from spain or mexico kept saying buscar chico or something like that, so i said No comprende and hustled to a tour!



lol the spain/mexican girl is totally funny. but really... thanks to tour, it is the greatest escape from the CT doom without losing 1k for nothing :"D


----------



## mintellect (Nov 5, 2015)

I've also had kids say they loved me, one actually just said "your hot and beautiful will you mary me" Just like that.
I also had a Japanese girl ask if I ever had sex, and kids follow me around, scaring away bugs or destroy the island because I don't give them bells. There only hurting themselves, because they could be catching the bugs and making money off them instead of scaring them away or preventing them from spawning.
I never exchange FC's with people from CT. when I first got Internet I wanted friends really badly so I was dumb and added random people, but I ended up getting TONS of things stolen, things that could likely be sold for millions on here, hybrids, items, ore...
No matter how nice they are, I won't do it.


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 6, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> I've also had kids say they loved me, one actually just said "your hot and beautiful will you mary me" Just like that.
> I also had a Japanese girl ask if I ever had sex, and kids follow me around, scaring away bugs or destroy the island because I don't give them bells. There only hurting themselves, because they could be catching the bugs and making money off them instead of scaring them away or preventing them from spawning.
> I never exchange FC's with people from CT. when I first got Internet I wanted friends really badly so I was dumb and added random people, but I ended up getting TONS of things stolen, things that could likely be sold for millions on here, hybrids, items, ore...
> No matter how nice they are, I won't do it.



We've all been there and it's a shame because it ruins the game for everyone else.If I wanted trouble from people on games,I would of just signed up for xbox live (some people I've met are complete users,so you have to be careful)I think those people who stole from you are extremely low,you've earned all you have,worked hard and they have NO right to ruin things.


----------



## Flutter (May 28, 2016)

I know this post is almost a year old, but I recently had a weird/bad club tortimer experience.  I was wandering around the island minding my own business, catching butterflies when this person joined.  She was really nice at first, and asked me for my FC so I gave it to her. We became friends and she added me as her best friend, so not to be rude I did the same.  That is where I realized I made my mistake.  EVERY single time I got on to play after the day we first met, she would message me...."Open your gates! I wanna come over!"  I would tell her that I was only on there to do my dailies and then I was ending the game. She would then say "I don't care! I wanna come over!"  So I picked up all my blue roses and purple pansies that I worked so darn hard for, so she wouldn't steal them.  I left one of each out, just to see.  I opened my gates and she came over and it was kind of cool for a few minutes, then without asking she harvested all my perfect fruit, and took the two flowers I left and bolted for the train station before I got back up to that part of the map to figure out where she went. I was stopped because it said she was leaving.   It wasn't a huge loss because I always keep a basket of perfect fruit in my locker.  The next day, she tried to get me to open my gates again.  I said "No thanks, you thief" and deleted her.  I have not been to club tortimer since.


----------



## kenna (May 29, 2016)

Maybe I'm just lucky, but I haven't had a bad experience! Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## treetops (May 29, 2016)

I never had any bad experiences, actually. Maybe there will be a time where I will come across somebody unpleasant, but otherwise, most of the people I met at Club Tortimer were either very nice or just kept to themselves. I always meet up with CT players from my own country, however.


----------



## louise23 (May 29, 2016)

I hate when people ask me for stuff or there will not let me leave


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 30, 2016)

I learned that if you font want people to be on an island with you, set up a tour but don't go do the tour, disabling any one from coming in the island. so I usually do this on the international island to get beetles early.

Anyway, bad experience time.

I met a guy on the island named Doug, now Doug was cool, he gave me bells, and even bought a wetsuit for me. We played a few tours, and I began to trust him enough to invite him to my town. At my town, two other CT friends dropped by, it was cool. And then suddenly Doug says he has to go. He says "read the bulletin board after I leave.". So I did what he said, and guess what I find...

"HAHA I STOLE YOUR BLUE FLOWERS JAKE, SUCK MY D!CK BECAUSE I'M DELETING YOU!"

I ran all the way to my blue rose zen garden that I was making, and guess what? THEIR ALL GONE.
I know it's only a game, but I legit cried for 5 minutes on my couch, I'm a dude too lol.
anyway, I've made like one CT friend since then, I almost never let someone out of my sight in my town now.
It's amazing how spiteful people can be,even on a game like animal crossing.I think the whole club tortimer thing ruins the game experience for a lot of people due cruel people.I feel bad for people (especially kids)who have nothing but horrible/negative experiences.Animal crossing is supposed to be fun/stress free,you shouldn't have to worry about people ruining your towns,rooms etc.


----------



## Shirayuki_Zen (May 31, 2016)

I found a few bad players, from all over the world.

I have been chased and repeatedly hit with a net, Another guy dug holes all around my trying to trap me. A french girl followed me all over the island begging for money and using the crying/heart emoticon and swore at me when i didn't give her any money. Alot of people have been following me and waiting for me to catch stuff then hitting the wifi switch making me loose everything :/ i honestly dont see the point in being like this.


----------



## Miii (May 31, 2016)

Just people asking for money, and a few people have tried to trap me on the island. Thankfully when people tried to trap me, I was playing on my original 3DS DL, not my N3DS XL (which doesn't have a wifi switch so you can't disconnect at will), so I was able to get away.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (May 31, 2016)

I had a player trap me on the island (with a tour :C) and then spout off how he/she (ya never know) was the lord of fnaf and that fnaf would be my domination... then she spouted off some meme nonsense :I
This normally isnt too much of a problem as i just ignore players, but the island had Chocolates, cabana wall, white wetsuit, and silver axe (this was by far one of the best islands ive ever been to) and the the layer crashed after saying she was "the underlord"
Man, i hate club tortimer...


----------



## Flutter (May 31, 2016)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> I had a player trap me on the island (with a tour :C) and then spout off how he/she (ya never know) was the lord of fnaf and that fnaf would be my domination... then she spouted off some meme nonsense :I
> This normally isnt too much of a problem as i just ignore players, but the island had Chocolates, cabana wall, white wetsuit, and silver axe (this was by far one of the best islands ive ever been to) and the the layer crashed after saying she was "the underlord"
> Man, i hate club tortimer...



Oh man! That sounds like a crazy person!! I have yet to be on an island with the white wet suit or silver axes. I feel your pain.


----------



## Mellyjan3 (May 31, 2016)

snoozit said:


> I learned that if you font want people to be on an island with you, set up a tour but don't go do the tour, disabling any one from coming in the island. so I usually do this on the international island to get beetles early.
> 
> Anyway, bad experience time.
> 
> ...



Did you just copy Ness' story? Lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Darius-The-Fox said:


> I had a player trap me on the island (with a tour :C) and then spout off how he/she (ya never know) was the lord of fnaf and that fnaf would be my domination... then she spouted off some meme nonsense :I
> This normally isnt too much of a problem as i just ignore players, but the island had Chocolates, cabana wall, white wetsuit, and silver axe (this was by far one of the best islands ive ever been to) and the the layer crashed after saying she was "the underlord"
> Man, i hate club tortimer...




Omg D:
*cries for u*


----------



## AshleighOfKhazdhan (May 31, 2016)

I had someone trap me because she was so lonely and needed to talk to me about all her various disabilities and etc... I felt bad for her, but... Really? She untrapped me after I promised to add her, but I never did. I was too scared, haha.


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 31, 2016)

I was gonna join club tortimer but NEVERMIND XD


----------



## ruthie (May 31, 2016)

I don't have any CT horror stories but I did just make a friend so I'd join if I were you!


----------



## King Dorado (May 31, 2016)

SansAnimalCrossing said:


> I was gonna join club tortimer but NEVERMIND XD





ruthie said:


> I don't have any CT horror stories but I did just make a friend so I'd join if I were you!



yeah, everyone should at least give it a try.  as mentioned by others, if youre the first arrival, you can always pick a tour and then not depart- nobody else will be able to arrive at your CT.  then you can check the merch, fish, or bug hunt in peace...


----------



## King Dorado (May 31, 2016)

SansAnimalCrossing said:


> I was gonna join club tortimer but NEVERMIND XD





ruthie said:


> I don't have any CT horror stories but I did just make a friend so I'd join if I were you!



yeah, everyone should at least give it a try.  as mentioned by others, if youre the first arrival, you can always pick a tour and then not depart- nobody else will be able to arrive at your CT.  then you can check the merch, fish, or bug hunt in peace....


----------



## Corrie (May 31, 2016)

I have tried it but whenever I go, there is nobody on it D: I suppose that is people's dreams but I wanna experience these weirdos. xP


----------



## PrincessPixiTheThird (May 31, 2016)

I dont have any bad stories, but I do have a good one! I dont go to CT often unless Im looking for something specific, so I was island hopping. I show up to one and there is a girl and a boy there, and the boy is dropping bags of bells everywhere while the girl is running around grabbing them. So I ask what hes doing (I didnt want to grab any without asking, that seemed rude), and he told me to help myself. 

Like half an hour later, I have 25 mill bells (the other girl must have had just as much if not more), and he leaves. So yeah... I got myself a one night stand ACNL sugar daddy?

Anyway, I logged off in total disbelief, because Ive never seen anything like that before, and I neeeever had that many bells, not even close. I had a hard time falling asleep after that because I was so excited!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 1, 2016)

My only bad experience was when I was nine. I met this boy on the island and at first it was fine, but then he asked me how old I was. I said I was nine, and he was twelve. All of a sudden he just starting flirting, and because I had no idea he was flirting and flirted back. Another person joined, yelled at us both and left and then the boy left as well.


----------



## Mints (Jun 1, 2016)

ohohoho don't get me started, this happens a lot, not just to me but my friends too; when someone asks you to go to a tour and when you sit they get off. i usually error on them but they piss me off so much jsjsjsjfff


----------



## simonthomas6 (Jun 1, 2016)

Well I've had a ton of bad experiences at tortimer but here's one that made me want to lose it. So I was at the island at night catching beetles , sharks etc. Then a person comes to the island and he looks like he just started playing AC for the first time. So I'm focusing on catching sharks , beetles when the dude starts trolling me and scares everything I try to catch away. And so I tell the dude "man please just go away and stop pestering me , please leave me be" the guy then replies "can you donate bells to me?". I then facepalm in real life and reply "dude catch beetles and sharks it's not that hard"  And so the whole time I got this guy on my back trying to scare away whatever I try to catch and basicly i eventually said forget it and went to a different island. That was probably my most annoying Island experience yet.


----------

